# 1995 Travelmaster Owners Manual



## Cindyt (Sep 10, 2019)

We purchased a 1995 Ford E350 Travelmaster last month and it didn't have an owners manual with it. We're newbies to camping and to not have that makes it even more hard. I have asked everybody questions but haven't gotten a lot of success. The most I've learned is from the RV parks we have stayed at. I don't know how to work the generator, have a hot shower and if I should fill the fresh water tank on a RV this old. I can say that when I had it stickered they said it didn't need a tuneup because the engine was so good. I have a plug coming out of the counter between the sink and stove and I have no idea what it is for. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

